# Need M10 or C59 ,50 or 52 measurement



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

looking at sizing charts but I know how off they can be,does anyone here have either one of these they can take an actual measurement of the the seat tube from BB center to Top of Seat Collar,I have a 31 inseam,the 52 has a(huge) 166 h-tube & the 50 a 145 h-tube?


----------



## courmayeur (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a C59 52s. The dimensions are as per C59 Italia | Colnago. (e.g. 163cm head tube). 

By way of sizing I am 177cm (5' 9.5") with a 84cm (33") inseam. I run a 130mm -12.5 degree stem with no spacers (~10cm seat to bar drop) which I find is balanced for me.


----------

